# Lancik the Orange Kiddo



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_0067.jpg
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_0069.jpg

he is amazing.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

He's saying "Look at me! I is an ARTIST!"


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

I am in love. I hope my boyfriend understands..

Update: 
I showed him the pics. Yes, he understands.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Alastrina said:


> He's saying "Look at me! I is an ARTIST!"


Yep!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I LOVE the 1st picture! They are both adorable, but that first one....*melt*
What a little sweetheart Lancik is!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

He is so adorable! Can't you just see him with a beret off to one side and a palette and paintbrush in his paws?


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

*CUTENESS OVERLOAD*  :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

alex_le_renar said:


> I am in love. I hope my boyfriend understands..
> 
> Update:
> I showed him the pics. Yes, he understands.


 :lol: you made my day.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

here's one more + a detailed view of a really disgusting waxworm: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... ds/1-2.jpg


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Lance says "OMG! MOM! It's not what it looks like I swear!"


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's so cute  I laughed at the wax worm one, he had such a cute expression like "Wow" lol


----------

